# Avid Nema 34 electronics connected to aftermarket VFD



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I get a few bucks back from tax and seeing as already purchased Avids Nema34 steppers and cables , I’m tempted to buy their Nema34 completed electronics cabinet and be done with it . 
I’m wondering if there will be any issues booking up an aftermarket VFD to their box , as I wanted to buy an 80mm Chinese spindle to save where I can . Avids spindle will be over 3K by the time it’s on my doorstep. 

https://www.amazon.ca/Spindle-4bearings-24000rpm-Cooled-Factory/dp/B078J5CXP3


Plug and Play NEMA 34 CNC Control System - CRP800-00E-8 | Avid CNC

Or I could use the money for insulation:grin:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Insulation is overrated... unless you're in Canada or Louisiana! :wink:

Aren't these independent of each other? You get a signal from the electronics to start and control the VFD/spindle, but it's just a signal. Unless I'm missing something.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

difalkner said:


> Insulation is overrated... unless you're in Canada or Louisiana! :wink:
> 
> Aren't these independent of each other? You get a signal from the electronics to start and control the VFD/spindle, but it's just a signal. Unless I'm missing something.
> 
> David


 I’m not seeing what would be proprietary with their vfd and spindle . I’m thinking it should be compatible with a different model, but your the expert :grin: 

I did email them for a price and asked about this . I haven’t really had any luck with emails in the past though . Best I just phone them ,but I’ve got this perpetual cough right now and it’s difficult to talk


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well I get a few bucks back from tax and seeing as already purchased Avids Nema34 steppers and cables , I’m tempted to buy their Nema34 completed electronics cabinet and be done with it .
> I’m wondering if there will be any issues booking up an aftermarket VFD to their box , as I wanted to buy an 80mm Chinese spindle to save where I can . Avids spindle will be over 3K by the time it’s on my doorstep.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Spindle-4bearings-24000rpm-Cooled-Factory/dp/B078J5CXP3
> ...



This insulation issue started before my time and I'd say you have a better chance building
this machine now that you can use antifreeze. It's a shoo-in.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

I have a Hitachi VFD connected to the Avid Control Box that controls an 80mm 2.2kW water cooled spindle. Works great! If I were building another machine, I would likely go with Avid's spindle and controls. However the VFD, cabinet and spindle cost less than $1K. If you go the none Avid route, save yourself a lot of problems and buy the cable that connects the control box to the vfd from Avid unless your an expert in soldering small electrical connections. Its not that expensive and you can cut it in half and have a spare cable.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MoHawk said:


> I have a Hitachi VFD connected to the Avid Control Box that controls an 80mm 2.2kW water cooled spindle. Works great! If I were building another machine, I would likely go with Avid's spindle and controls. However the VFD, cabinet and spindle cost less than $1K. If you go the none Avid route, save yourself a lot of problems and buy the cable that connects the control box to the vfd from Avid unless your an expert in soldering small electrical connections. Its not that expensive and you can cut it in half and have a spare cable.


Thank you . That’s exactly what they recommended 



Avid support 


> Hooking up an aftermarket spindle is possible, although we can only help with the interface to our control box. I'd recommend we sell you the spindle connection cable included in our own spindle package, which runs $49.75.


Not sure if this means there’s going to be issues with software ? It’s tempting to buy their spindle also , but wow is that a lot of money . 
I do believe a while back that Ger21 said it was a quality spindle though


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I do believe a while back that Ger21 said it was a quality spindle though


I believe Gerry also said you could buy several Chinese spindles and VFD's for you'd spend on one of the Avid spindles and VFD's.

But I didn't go back and see what he said, just going on memory.

No doubt the Avid equipment is good, though.

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

difalkner said:


> I believe Gerry also said you could buy several Chinese spindles and VFD's for you'd spend on one of the Avid spindles and VFD's.
> 
> But I didn't go back and see what he said, just going on memory.
> 
> ...


Ya the Avid one is $1700 ,which is double by the time it’s on my doorstep . So we’re taking $3300-$3400 for their spindle and vfd .
Amazons is $549 , (went up 50 bucks since the last time I seen it ) but considering the economy is done ,this will probably be mostly a hobby machine anyways ..

They wanted approx $2,000 for their cabinet , which will be close to or $4,000 when I get it .
For me to buy a large cabinet would be $500 Canadian, and the four steppers I need are $139 US each .
The stepper PS is $210 US , and then there’s the miscellaneous . Could probably save a few dollars building the electronics myself , but not too terribly much


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Gerry was right when he said you could buy several cheap spindles for the price of Avids. But the Avid is one he** of a spindle. I'm on the second cheaper one on my Probotix ....... don't want to tell you what was ruined when the first one puked. I bought the whole Avid kit since my electronic abilities and knowledge is limited. Followed the directions and it worked. I'd rather cut than wire. Some people like to make jigs while others like to build things.

Now - if they'll just make a machine that paints, stains, and polys.

Rick - you could insulate while the machine was cutting.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Now - if they'll just make a machine that paints, stains, and polys.


and sands...

https://www.stilesmachinery.com/finishing


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> and sands...


That's probably more important. That sanding can make you think twice about making things. I hate it!


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Thank you . That’s exactly what they recommended
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making the connection from Avid Control Box to the vfd is very simple. Setting up the Hitachi VFD, not so simple. I had to call driveswarehouse.com where I bought the vfd and in 15 minutes time they had me in operation. The service rep went down a check list and indicated every change I needed to make.

The reason I made the statement that if I were building another machine I would buy Avid's spindle setup; there is a lot of related equipment for a water cooled setup. Tubing that runs with the control cables, radiator, cooling fan, coolant tank, etc.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I did the same thing, Bob. Called Drives Warehouse and they walked me through the setup in no time. They are very knowledgeable on their products!

David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Avid's spindles are better because they are likely built to a higher standard (to their specs) than the cheap chinese spindles, with much better quality control. And, you get a warranty. You're also getting a better VFD.

I like to build stuff, and do my own work, so I personally can't justify the high cost. And I've seen plenty of people get 5 or more years from their $200 spindles.

Nobody can tell you how you should spend your money. If they could, you'd have an insulated garage....

To your initial question. 
Pretty much all VFD's are controlled exactly the same way, so it's a fairly simple process to use a different VFD.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Rick, I started out with the vfd being controlled by the Avid controller box but the rpms fluctuated a little so now I use an rs485 connection it works perfectly for $15.00 
That's lots of insulation money left over. 🙂

https://youtu.be/N7D5n5y7f50


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Pro4824 said:


> Rick, I started out with the vfd being controlled by the Avid controller box but the rpms fluctuated a little so now I use an rs485 connection it works perfectly for $15.00



I do the same. Just two wires to my $130 VFD.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> Avid's spindles are better because they are likely built to a higher standard (to their specs) than the cheap chinese spindles, with much better quality control. And, you get a warranty. You're also getting a better VFD.
> 
> *I like to build stuff, and do my own work, so I personally can't justify the high cost. *And I've seen plenty of people get 5 or more years from their $200 spindles.
> 
> ...


Tell you truth I like to build things myself also . I was just having a momentary lapse of judgement and wanting to take the easy way out .
I should order my stepper drivers now so I don’t have a choice . That’s if there even available anymore with all that’s going on .

Almost thinking I should buy 5 so that I’ll have a spare ? 
Leadshine EM806 Stepper Motor Drive with Stall Detection


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Rick, when I built our CNC I left a place for the driver and ran cabling for a rotary axis. But I didn't buy the driver at the time. I thought it wouldn't be too difficult to add it later, even drilled and tapped the holes so it would be easier. 

But here we are a few years later and my driver is no longer available but the replacement is better and uses the same mounting holes. So that's not a problem. The problem is that I will have to lay on my side and try to get everything in place basically with one hand - UGH!! I should have bought the extra driver and mounted it when I was doing all this!

So my advice, even if you're not planning on a rotary axis, is to buy the extra driver now. My situation is slightly different but now whenever I get to the rotary axis the driver will be different. 

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

difalkner said:


> Rick, when I built our CNC I left a place for the driver and ran cabling for a rotary axis. But I didn't buy the driver at the time. I thought it wouldn't be too difficult to add it later, even drilled and tapped the holes so it would be easier.
> 
> But here we are a few years later and my driver is no longer available but the replacement is better and uses the same mounting holes. So that's not a problem. The problem is that I will have to lay on my side and try to get everything in place basically with one hand - UGH!! I should have bought the extra driver and mounted it when I was doing all this!
> 
> ...


David as cool as it would be to have one , I have no intentions of going with a rotary axis .
I was thinking more of what if a stepper driver quits functioning and I need a spare .
The EM806 may change and not be available later on . 
Maybe I’m overthinking stuff as usual.
While I’m overthinking stuff, although there shouldn’t be any interference issues , I’m still on the fence about mounting the VFD in a separate enclosure as Avid does


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm only using two steppers, for my machine, and AM882 drives. When I saw AM882's for $58, I bought 2 spares. Mainly because, as David says, they won't be available forever.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> I'm only using two steppers, for my machine, and AM882 drives. When I saw AM882's for $58, I bought 2 spares. Mainly because, as David says, they won't be available forever.


I wasn’t aware you could run a machine with two steppers . I thought you needed one per stepper motor ? 
Seeing as I will have a stepper on each side of the gantry for the Y axis , can one stepper driver run both stepper motors?


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

difalkner said:


> But here we are a few years later and my driver is no longer available but the replacement is better and uses the same mounting holes. So that's not a problem. The problem is that I will have to lay on my side and try to get everything in place basically with one hand - UGH!! I should have bought the extra driver and mounted it when I was doing all this!
> 
> David


I just received my 5th Axis Driver Kit from Avid to add a rotary axis. I'm debating on laying on the floor to work or just unplug everything and laying the control box on the spoilboard to install the parts.:frown:

I would order it with your original purchase, you know you'll want it!


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I wasn’t aware you could run a machine with two steppers . I thought you needed one per stepper motor ?
> Seeing as I will have a stepper on each side of the gantry for the Y axis , can one stepper driver run both stepper motors?



I'm building a machine with two separate Zaxis, which will be stepper powered. The other axis will be powered with AC servo motors.
2 steppers, 4 servos.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> I'm building a machine with two separate Zaxis, which will be stepper powered. The other axis will be powered with AC servo motors.
> 2 steppers, 4 servos.


Ok , I’m less confused now. Was going backwards there for a minute.

I suspect Servos would be the ultimate seeing as there’s positioning feedback


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

As far as I know Avid only sells after market spindle and vfd, they don't have their own(unless they bought GMT and Delta and I don't know about it). They are GMT spindles and we can get them at Ugra CNC for one and Delta VFD's. The GMT Spindles are made in China too and are of a design from MZ Haung, unless GMT changed locations over the years. I have a couple GMT spindles and both are made in China, at least that is what is stated on the paperwork. 

The reason I mention it is because some are saying Chinese verse Avid spindle and they are all Chinese(I will call non GMT spindles Chinese for this post though). Some of my best stuff is from China and my very best from Taiwan so I don't say this as bashing, just pointing out Avid is selling parts and bundling them and much of it is Chinese. It is pretty much all after market put together in a system for us. Every single part EXCEPT two boards boards within their plug and play controller are bought and simply assembled by them. There isn't a whole lot proprietary to their controllers other than the two circuit boards. My first plug and play from cncrouterparts(Avid) did not even have their own boards at that point, they were PMDX 126 boards and a 107 spindle controller board I think. Point being, yes you can make a controller just as nice, with even better parts for substantially less money. And yes, what we are calling a Chinese spindle(verse a GMT) will cut wood and aluminum just as nicely for a bit less money.


I have both the NEMA 23 and NEMA 34 plug and play from Avid and I can tell you if I swap to another Chinese made non GMT spindle it works just as well, I prefer the GMT though. MY unscientific feeling and observation is that the GMT 2.2KW is similar to my Chinese 4 bearing 4Kw Spindles in actual use. The 4Kw Chinese air is still much cheaper than the GMT 2.2Kw. So there are some funky numbers being thrown out there by manufacturers. 

I would say more than anything and why I am posting in the first place is to suggest going with a square air spindle. Why get a water spindle? Either go with a 4KW cheap Chinese Air Spindle that will work just as well as the GMT 2.2KW Air Avid sells or pay Ugra CNC the 799.99 for the same exact 2.2Kw Avid spindle. 

The square design of the air spindle in itself makes it simpler to attain a stiffer Z and for me worth it alone and again my main reason for posting. There must be 250 pages on CNCzone of guys discussing on how to stiffen up their Z and almost always had they used a square spindle mounted directly to the back plate, eliminating a projecting round mount altogether, they would have far less issues. I still have many round spinless and mounts and I do not use them in any designs anymore. I also stay away from water spindles of any now as well. It was a cool thing and initially I thought they are more quiet, in reality not so much, water just became a headache over the years. There was just no benefit for me going water over air and those first few years I can't get back. Cool thing seeing green water flying through clear tubes though. 


Even though I have made many many CNC machine and controllers from scratch I now buy the ready made controllers. I have several from different manufactures. My recommendation is if a person has the money and CNC is not the hobby get a ready made controller from one of many places. If you are a woodworker and the time spent building a controller takes away from making something you can sell(or takes away making money at all) then I just don't recommend making the controller.

If CNC is the fun and CNC is the Hobby, then by all means make a controller. If a person is locked up right now and can't work then it may be a great time to build a controller just so they can learn more about how CNC works. I have to say if I didn't know what I do the few things that were wrong with my Avid out of the box that I had to work out could of driven a nube to returning the system. 

I use my CNC as a tool, these days there is not much time for CNC as the hobby, but when I retire in 3 years I may build a few more CNC controllers for the fun of it so I get it. 

If you have questions about the Avid Controller let me know. I have one NEMA 34 from them running a metal gantry 4x4 right now. It is the third iteration NEMA 34 plug and play controller from Avid over the years so I have seen most all their changes. I have also used every R&P Drive version they ever made from Arehn's very first, so any questions on those I am glad to assist as well.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

I've bought 6 of the 2.2Kw, water cooled Chinese spindles along with the Huan Yang VFD, and have no problems. I installed one for a friend on an early Legacy CNC after he'd burned up 4 routers. He does Humidors with nature carving on all sides and the lids requiring 40 to 60 hours of carving and has no problems in over 2 years of running. You can buy these off eBay for $350 for both all day long. Look for the spindles that have 4 bearings insted of 2.

Instead of going to all of the trouble of setting up an onboard cooling system I just run hoses through the cable tracks and hook them to a CW-3000 chiller ($122).

You can get a cabinet (600mm x 400mm) for $177 from cnc4pc.com


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow intuitive post , thanks Dovetail . 
I keep on going from building to buying. I have a lot of time on my hands , and if I could learn as I assemble the electronics myself, then I think it would be for the better . 
I understand what your saying though, as I built a few gaming computers and now I just go get the my guy to build them,as I can’t be bothered .
But the electronics for a cnc machine will be more fun and challenging, plus I suspect I’d be able to troubleshoot future problems better ,and maybe save a few dollars . 

Gerry aka Ger21 has helped me source some quality stepper drivers and a PS . I’m debating to order them soon , as our dollar is not improving.
Believe it or not the biggest issue has been sourcing a decent size cabinet . I found one at Ecol Electric that is 30”x30” ,but is around $600-$700 . 
Stuffs adding up fast and I may not really save much , but I’d still gain the knowledge which is the most important part I guess


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Seriously I would just buy the ready made set up if you have the money. 


I have the VFD spindle set up from Avid I can place any of my VFD 's in it and they all work fine. If you have that cable going to their controller from the VFD that is the bulk of the wiring and well worth the 50.00 they charge. It isn't worth making it for that. 

Because of simplicity of the VFD spindle I almost didn't buy the set up from Avid, but glad I did. It's just a sweet little unit. I actual bought a second VFD/spindle from them two weeks later and its sitting here in a box waiting for my next machine.

600 or 700 for the controller box? I am way too cheap for that.
Of course I make my living using CNC machines so for me it is justifiable.

The Avid boxes are only 16 x 16 and work fine. I don't like using my VFD in my controller case, some guys do. Two smaller cases make more sense for me and probably far less than 600.00.

And I have to say for 600.00 to 1000.0.0 a perfectly nice controller can be purchased from Probotix, etc. I have a NEMA 34 Probotix controller brand new and when I tested it cuts wood just as well as my Avid system does.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

dovetail_65 said:


> Seriously I would just buy the ready made set up if you have the money.
> 
> 
> I have the VFD spindle set up from Avid I can place any of my VFD 's in it and they all work fine. If you have that cable going to their controller from the VFD that is the bulk of the wiring and well worth the 50.00 they charge. It isn't worth making it for that.
> ...



I liked your point regarding the stiffness of a square spindle also , makes perfect sense . 
I bought an 80mm mount from Avid, maybe a waste of money now


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I wouldn't say that it was a waste.

If you are designing the machine from scratch just take the projection and connection methods of the mount into account. I still have two machines that use the round routers and mount and they cut everything just as well as my all metal machine does. I just cut slower with them. Would I build another like that with the mounts and round routers, no, but the machines still work fine when I want to use them. I am betting some here would love to take them off my hands too!

Cutting slower is pretty much the fix all in my opinion and being one guy I still can't outwork my slowest machine.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

dovetail_65 said:


> Well I wouldn't say that it was a waste.
> 
> If you are designing the machine from scratch just take the projection and connection methods of the mount into account. I still have two machines that use the round routers and mount and they cut everything just as well as my all metal machine does. I just cut slower with them. Would I build another like that with the mounts and round routers, no, but the machines still work fine when I want to use them. I am betting some here would love to take them off my hands too!
> 
> Cutting slower is pretty much the fix all in my opinion and being one guy I still can't outwork my slowest machine.


I’ve already purchased the mechanical part . Ordered a custom 4x5 Avid Pro cnc router table last year . I would have liked a 4x8 but knew it would be too tight . 
I haven’t insulated and dry walled my garage yet, and the cnc build was going to probably be a fall winter project .
I also purchased Avids cables , went with their long ones incase I upgrade to a larger size , which I doubt will happen .
I also bought their nema 34 steppers , but that’s all I have for electronics so far .


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's a better price for the GMT spindles.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000167529931.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.61a023a8FYCqR9

I'd probably spend the extra $100 ($500 Ca) and get the 3Kw.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32312356515.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.3.61a023a8dw3q3O


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

ger21 said:


> Here's a better price for the GMT spindles.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000167529931.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.61a023a8FYCqR9
> 
> I'd probably spend the extra $100 ($500 Ca) and get the 3Kw.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32312356515.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.3.61a023a8dw3q3O


That looks like the real McCoy . I’ve ordered things twice threw Ali Express , and both times a month later I receive an email saying order could not be fulfilled,or something like that .
If this place is legit and actually works for me, it would be tempting to order the Stepper drivers while I’m at it .
Although warrantee may be an issue .

How do the square ones mount . I’m assuming they have threaded holes in the rear? 
I believe I bought Avids tramming spindle mount also


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I’ve already purchased the mechanical part . Ordered a custom 4x5 Avid Pro cnc router table last year . I would have liked a 4x8 but knew it would be too tight .
> I haven’t insulated and dry walled my garage yet, and the cnc build was going to probably be a fall winter project .
> I also purchased Avids cables , went with their long ones in case I upgrade to a larger size , which I doubt will happen .
> I also bought their nema 34 steppers , but that’s all I have for electronics so far .



My advice if money is an issue, get that garage insulated/heated and just spend less on a controller at first. My best controller to my worst, they all cut the parts exactly the same in the end, albeit slower. 



Below is a link to an upgraded versions of one of my back up controllers(Unity 1 for $649.00) and it is a sweet little thing. The Unity 2 is less than 1000.00 and not much more than the case you were looking at. I wish I waited a couple months because when they came out with the Unity 2 I was a bit perturbed. Maybe buy your back up system first you may find you don't need better. 

In any case have fun in the fall with your build and do not get caught up second guessing your build or you might end up with enough parts to build 3 machines. Ask me how I know that. My shop is a DIY CNC hobbyist dream, boxes and boxes of brand new old stock of CNC equipment, spindles VFD, controllers everywhere and I most likely will never use all of it. 

https://www.probotix.com/CNC-CONTROL-SYSTEMS/UNITY_CNC_CONTROLLERS/UNITY2_CNC_CONTROLLER


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That looks like the real McCoy . I’ve ordered things twice threw Ali Express , and both times a month later I receive an email saying order could not be fulfilled,or something like that .
> If this place is legit and actually works for me, it would be tempting to order the Stepper drivers while I’m at it .
> Although warrantee may be an issue .
> 
> ...



I have had a GMT mounted right on the an avid tramming mount. Yes these spindle have hole on the rear.


The only thing about the larger router is the RPM speed. I use smaller bits and for me the 24K speed are better for me than the power and lower 18K RPM. My go to bits are only .0625" bits so I really don't need power.

If the 18K RPM works for you then I would do as Ger says and get the larger spindle.

If budget is a consideration I have to say I have 4 of these spindles in the link below in different sizes and they work pretty darn well. I highly recommend them if for no other reason you can get 2 or 3 of them for the cost of one and I have yet to break one. These are even Amazon Prime many times so wait for that if you can. I have these in 1.5KKw, 2.2kw and the 4Kw.

These are good for newbs. If you fry one because of something you do while experimenting the cost doesn't kill you. I bought a couple of each size at one time just for experimentation and they worked so much better than I expected. Read some of the verified reviews. Are they as good as the GMT , probably not, do they cut my parts the same, yep. The difference is more than likely the QC and the overstatement of power. I also haven't run one of these 10 hours a day for years so not sure about longevity. If you get 8 hours days and 6 months at this price you can't beat it. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07D9JFLKV/ref=twister_B07THMNHQ1?_encoding=UTF8&th=1

These have a different hole layout than the GMT. I just bought a few of the Avid tramming plates and swap plates rather than mounts(my test set up is different than the avid though). I would have to recheck what size will work stock with the Avid tram plates. I recall some drilling. I also have tram plates from another company and don't remember what worked with what off hand.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

dovetail_65 said:


> The difference is more than likely the QC and the overstatement of power.


That's what I notice is the current draw; it's about the same as a 3kW spindle. So either the current draw is understated or the power is overstated. But hey, if it works then that's great! :grin:

David


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Actually, the 10A rating of the 4Kw is what a "real" 2.2Kw spindle should be. So they are claiming double the actual output.

The 2.2Kw spindles I have are rated at 8.5A.
https://www.amazon.com/Spindle-Engr...sr=1-28&swrs=8184F8E2F9E963C20961D80AAF0A20E5

That would make these 4Kw spindles actually 2.6Kw


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's a 10A 2.2Kw

https://www.amazon.com/Air-cooled-S...oled+spindle+ER25&qid=1587430506&s=hi&sr=1-36


----------

